# Projector project well underway



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I installed a JVC 4K projector for a friend yesterday (extremely nice by the way). He let me bring his old Sony Pearl home to use until I buy a projector. Here is a picture of the temp setup I'm using until I get and mount my own projector. I'm really leaning towards the Panny 8000. The real issue is mounting any projector. Setting up this Sony I have determined the projector must be two feet from the ceiling to not have the ceiling fan in the way. I was going to build a box that dropped down from the ceiling but found out the main A/C duct is exactly over where the box would need to be. Using the Panny with its offset lense will allow me to use a linear actuator. I only have to cut a 2" circle in the ceiling, hang the actuator in the attic, attach the projector mount to it and use the actuator's remote control to raise and lower the projector.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

You'd have just as much mounting flexibility if you went for a JVC instead and better black levels too. I don't know how pricing works out where you are but in the UK they are similar prices so the Panny isn't the cheap option anymore for us, may as well chose the better picture if they are priced the same. :devil:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

KelvinS1965 said:


> You'd have just as much mounting flexibility if you went for a JVC instead and better black levels too. I don't know how pricing works out where you are but in the UK they are similar prices so the Panny isn't the cheap option anymore for us, may as well chose the better picture if they are priced the same. :devil:


Here the Panasonic MSRP $3500 and online it is a little less than $3000 and the JVC 4K MSRP is $8000 with some internet deals getting that down closer to $5000.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

What about the X35/RS46 as this is the 1080p model that is more of a direct competitor to the Panasonic (the others aren't strictly 4K either, but lets leave that arguement aside for now)?

If you can get that much off the X55/RS48 (8k down to 5k) then maybe the JVC X35/RS46 would be just as cheap as the Panasonic...I know which I'd rather have (as a former AE1000/2000 and 3000 owner  ).


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. The JVC my friend bought was the DLA-RS56.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The actuator setup sounds very interesting Luther - looking forward to seeing it in action....


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> The actuator setup sounds very interesting Luther - looking forward to seeing it in action....


I will start a thread in DIY when all the parts arrive. I have ordered the projector mount, linear actuator, power supply and RF remote.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> I will start a thread in DIY when all the parts arrive. I have ordered the projector mount, linear actuator, power supply and RF remote.


Great - thanks!


----------

